# Here it is...Any takers?



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Like new Inferno for sale.



Only been used a couple of times.



FUJI alconite guides, FUJI reel seat, somewhere in the hood of 13 feet. 




Includes all parts shown as well as some leftover shrink wrap still out in the truck. 



Has some good JUJU

From This......










To this......






































I learned a valuable lesson....
Not to mention those little ba$tard carbon splinters......OUCH!
Al, you still intrested?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Ouch!!!!

Man that just sucks....


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

give me 20 bucks and i'll take it.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

A little Super glue, rubber bands and duck tape and she will be as good as new  

That hurts bud.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Oh!*

Man, I've seen some busted up stuff but that is beyond belief. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: 

After a 12 pack maybe it will get better.

Bill


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

So,Howed this happen?opcorn:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dood, that hurts, sorry to see.


----------



## boatboy (Aug 15, 2000)

Damn those fish are strong!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yea....*

I was wondering if the Warranty Would cover it...

It happened due to ingnorance on my part....Of sorts...

It was in a rod sock along with my other rods on during the trip. As I unloaded them, I left this one in the sock as I wasnt going to be using it right away. The sand was harsh enough and there was really no need to have it out. I layed it in the back of my truck as I rigged up a couple other rods. It stayed there until after dark when we left for the night. It blew out North of Buxton and got run over a few times.


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*That hurtz*

:beer: :--| :beer: :--| :beer: :--|


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Ryan, I'm so sorry about that but like you said, at least you know some jerk isn't out there using it. As always we still had a good time and this is a lesson that anyone can learn from. See you in april and talk to you sooner.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 21, 2007)

OK guys-my FIRST post.

Thank God Firespyder had plenty of Woodford Reserve, Bud, and fried oysters by "Cookie" back at the motel!! Ryan, I'm really sorry about your loss also.
thebeachcaster, how did thst rod rack come off the fishpit when you got home?? Easy I hope.
Regards to all,
Cookie


----------



## edwkrm (Dec 4, 2005)

*how about!!!*

ill give you a half bottle warm beer, and ill let you bait my hook next time.:beer: im still in shock. if you hadnt been in such a hurry to get to eat cookies food.....anyways that really sucks,i knew you would get an inferno before me.. lol

hey beachcaster and cookie,,, glad to see the network is getting bigger.lets do some:fishing: soon


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Ryan Buddy*

I just puked all over the computer screen......Sorry for the loss!!!!


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Good to see you on here Cookie! The rack came off much smoother. It is an easy one-man-job now. Thanks for the food and the fun, sorry about the fishing but hey, there is always next time. 

Hey y'all, guess what!! On the way home on 64 I saw 3 Bald Eagles. Not young ones either. All were perfecctly black with white heads and tails.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yea, Welcome Cookie....*

I'm over it now, I think its funny, I hope someone can learn a lesson besides me now.

Cookie, Welcome!
Cookie is our Official Beach Camp Cook/Bar Tender on Hatteras and Fort Fisher.:beer: 

He's the Pilot of the Chuck Wagon on the beach. Glad to see you again and the oysters were great, Missed the chips and dip though.

Jeb, You got a new Number? I tried to call you the other day....


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

OOOHHHH...that's ugly...I saw your post when you lost it..Sorry dude.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

*bad*

not quite as expensive as leaving your shotgun propped aginst the back bumper of pick-up after duck hunting and driving off! Years ago an old gentleman told me you learn by pain or money or both. I think he had it right. good fishin - glenn


----------



## stix11 (Jan 11, 2007)

*ryan*

man im sorry...that hurts me to look at...however my sympathy will not keep me from retaliating from the sea mullet that magically wound up under my drivers seat


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Ryan*

Still same number.....919-452-6433, CRAPTEL (nextel)! We need to get a Spring Trip set up.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*that*

that sucks harder then a hunderdollor hore


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Spring trip*



Jebson38 said:


> Still same number.....919-452-6433, CRAPTEL (nextel)! We need to get a Spring Trip set up.


When and where?


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Can I come dad? Can I come?


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

First a ticket..now this..

I'll refrain from commenting further:beer:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I least....*

At least I made it back to the hotel to start drinking....How the hell are you?


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Firespyder7 said:


> How the hell are you?



Jus fine Bro.I've been laying low and enjoying my winter.Mostly sittin around and lurkin on the webopcorn:


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Ouch !!!*

Ryan,

Mannnn! Sorry to hear about the rod 

I know I would have been beside myself. 

Good Luck !!!

TM62


----------

